# oil pressure gauge installation



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i have my o5 gto at the dealer to get auto meter sport comp oil pressure gauge (electrical)installed,they are having a hard time locating a spot for the sending unit,anyone know of a kit or adapter for this application?thanx


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Another dealer? The 05 GTO has a plug and play feature. I just installed a JHP set of gauges, and all I had to do was fish the wires from the side of the air conditioner duct above the radio. Good grief, send your dealership to JHP website, they have the long way online. I did not have to do all that. A good flashlight and a modified coat hanger and a lot of time. Well, do a search, you will come up with all kinds of good advice.


----------

